# How To Get a Woman to Go Fishing!



## ZECH (Feb 19, 2004)

How To Get a Woman to Go Fishing!
But she has to wear the same thing!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 19, 2004)

Note to the guys out there who actually have testosterone in our veins:  Can we do something about this dg806 queer?  It SHOULD be a picture of a naked woman wearing waders with a caption reading "How to get a guy to go fishing".   Way to go dg, just what we'd expect from you, a picture of a man's naked ass.   Dude, you gotta get away from all those gay sites.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

yum yum--

Now I like going fishing`~ But that would be a great benefit!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Okay.  What time are we leaving


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Note to the guys out there who actually have testosterone in our veins:  Can we do something about this dg806 queer?  It SHOULD be a picture of a naked woman wearing waders with a caption reading "How to get a guy to go fishing".   Way to go dg, just what we'd expect from you, a picture of a man's naked ass.   Dude, you gotta get away from all those gay sites.




This is his way of showering us ladies.

Thanks Dg.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Note to the guys out there who actually have testosterone in our veins:  Can we do something about this dg806 queer?  It SHOULD be a picture of a naked woman wearing waders with a caption reading "How to get a guy to go fishing".   Way to go dg, just what we'd expect from you, a picture of a man's naked ass.   Dude, you gotta get away from all those gay sites.


NO NO............(you don't understand.......the girls see the naked man and want to go fishing. Then we get them fishing and get them naked...............sheesh, do I have to teach you everything)


----------



## ZECH (Feb 19, 2004)

See alboobie, I already have two!!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> NO NO............(you don't understand.......the girls see the naked man and want to go fishing. Then we get them fishing and get them naked...............sheesh, do I have to teach you everything)



OK, not bad, but I still say this post should have come FIRST.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah yeah!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> OK, not bad, but I still say this post should have come FIRST.



I concur


----------



## irontime (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> OK, not bad, but I still say this post should have come FIRST.


Well you know DG, when he starts thinking about naked men everything else is a distant second


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Well you know DG, when he starts thinking about naked men everything else is a distant second



Scary but true, scary but true.


----------

